# New guy here......



## sy sparks (Apr 1, 2014)

A throw down are people doing this in the same city? You can't have a throwdown on the web.


----------



## eman (Apr 7, 2014)

Been having throw downs for over two years and it works fine, You post pics of your dish and a short explanation and the masses vote and that is one prize then the judges vote and that is another


----------



## sy sparks (Apr 7, 2014)

Huh, just doesn't seam right. To many cheaters out there, ones that copy and paste other pix and ones that use ovens.


----------



## eman (Apr 8, 2014)

You must post a code word in your pic, Someone may cheat  i would hope not .but hey it is what it is .  You can use any cooking means that you want but some items in the dish must be smoked.


----------

